# Looking for a part ????



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has a Hex Flange for a steering shaft that they can part with ??\\It is for my Cub Cadet, but most all MTD machines have them..

PM me if you have one laying around..edro:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Ken, Donnie replaced one last week, he got it at a mower repair shop. iy you dont find one let me know. I will send one to you.


----------

